# TPF Photo Challenge -June '13-"Something You Don't Like"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Something You Don't Like"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,   though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly   thing is not eligible to win. 
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month. 
Themes   are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art  thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it! 
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month. 
Within   five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a   display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for   their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week. 
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week. 
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner. 
There   are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change  that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this  as  humanly possible. 
I like monkeys. 
It   is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or   reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate. 
All   images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!) 
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month. 
Images   can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on  their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels. 
Images   submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications  of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded  in  IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will  be  rejected. 
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted. 





>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "June '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it   into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## leeroix

hmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Demers18

Something you don't like... That really can vary. 
I'll see if I can find something I dislike while I travel through France, Belgium and Amsterdam these next couple of weeks. Although, I think it will be tough.


----------



## David8

This sounds like it could be fun. I'm excited!


----------



## LexxFalcon

Now if I can just get near enough to a spider to take a good photo of it...

*arachnophobic like a little girl*


----------



## sm4him

Ah, now THIS one could be quite interesting. Plenty of things I don't like! :lmao:



Demers18 said:


> Something you don't like... That really can vary.
> I'll see if I can find something I dislike while I travel through France, Belgium and Amsterdam these next couple of weeks. Although, I think it will be tough.



Nope, easy. Just take a picture of the trip HOME at the end.


----------



## ronlane

Is it CR violation to use Mish's new avatar? :lmao:


----------



## GRafyx

Does that mean you can just take a bad photo? Because I hate bad photos


----------



## Demers18

sm4him said:


> Ah, now THIS one could be quite interesting. Plenty of things I don't like! :lmao:
> 
> Nope, easy. Just take a picture of the trip HOME at the end.



You know what... I think you're on to something


----------



## CCTjohn

I have a good idea of something I truly despise!!!  I just would need to think of how to make it interesting.  As it is alone it isn't very pleasing to the eye...


----------



## bluehouse

I love to expect challenges, when will be the competition held and where? Can any one mention venue details.


----------



## stevensondrive

ok it sounds fun!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## mishele

I hate when people bump threads!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I hate when people bump threads!


----------



## amolitor

Mah bump. Mah bump. Mah lovely baby bump.


----------



## CowgirlMama

LexxFalcon said:


> Now if I can just get near enough to a spider to take a good photo of it...
> 
> *arachnophobic like a little girl*



A very long lens.


----------



## mishele

Hump day bump!!! Weeeeee!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Hump day bump!!! Weeeeee!!



Do the rump hump pump dump bump!


----------



## mishele




----------



## manaheim

Ze clock... she is teeking!!!


----------



## Dmariehill

I'm having the hardest time choosing this time!   I've got one shot that fits the theme.  I'll send it after this morning's walk if nothing else pops today.  

I'm really enjoying these challenges.   I think I'm learning something every month.


----------



## mishele

This might be one of the best songs ever made...hehe


----------



## mishele

BUMP!!


----------



## Parker219

Well, there wont be back to back winners THIS time. I looked back and all my photos, and all I see are THINGS THAT I LIKE!  I dont think people want to see a picture of me sitting in traffic. That is pretty much the only thing I dont like. On, I am not going to see Justin Bieber walking around the streets either....sooooo...I got nothing.

Good luck to everyone else, I cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## leeroix

^Im not in either... been too busy to set something up...

next month


----------



## Parker219

^ So looks like we will have a brand new winner! Good luck everyone.


----------



## stevensondrive

just checking in.......


----------



## mishele

I'll try to get everything up tonight. Busy week at home and work....


----------



## stevensondrive

Am I missing the voting thread?  I've looked for the June vote and can't find it. 

Thanks


----------



## Dmariehill

stevensondrive said:


> Am I missing the voting thread?  I've looked for the June vote and can't find it.
> 
> Thanks




It's not up yet.   It's taking a little extra time with the holiday.   I'm assuming it'll be up early next week, once the holiday weekend is over.


----------



## manaheim

Once either Mish gets to it or I finish this last couple chapters in my book.........!


----------



## AdrienVillez

there is nothing you won't like in Belgium ^^


----------



## GPS

New here how do I get to see the photo entries ?


----------

